# 2008 video and new website



## besta (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.vimeo.com/hemlockhillhouse

http://www.hemlockhillhouse.com/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you have a cool setup besta.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Liked the cauldron witch. Those skellies on the teeter totter were having too much fun.

Looks like your set up got some of those "slow-down-and-look" drive-bys.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Cool video! I really like the lighted path idea.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice..
cool witch and witches and everything
I liked the shadow from the rocker on the porch too.
were you having a party?


----------



## besta (Feb 28, 2008)

*party*

yes we have a big party every year about 2 weeks or so before halloween , a chance for me to show off and ...drink some beer ...you should come down next year ....


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Great stuff - I like the attention to detail - like the lights under the cauldron. The three skeletons that light up in the back are cool also.

My favorite part was the "about us" on the website though:

"Dad...you need to give me something to type here....some kind of welcome message" 
Sounds like someone sold you out! 

I bet you get alot of people for your party!

:zombie:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Awsome set up! You took great video of the props! 'bout jumped out of my seat when you stopped and went straight to a close up on the one prop.......
and for a minute, I thought the shot of the sidewalk at the end with the person was going to be part of the haunt. 
Don't you just love to see the cars slow down as they drive by? Either they are thinking "are they nuts?"...or...."man is that cool!"....either way, I take them both as compliments as a job well done!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow way cool besta-like the web site


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome setup & great video. I love the witch in the rocking chair.


----------

